# Hi I'm kim from mn



## kim2020

In I just want my husband back because all he does is sleep now we barely talk and we only have sex once a month I tried talking with him nicely about the situation but he just gets angry please help because Ive tried everything...


----------



## C.C. says ...

Have you tried ****ing someone else? That usually gets their attention.


----------



## Trident

All he does is sleep? That's not possible. He's gotta eat and defecate too!

More information is needed. People who sleep a lot typically have health issues and or depression.


----------



## kim2020

C.C. says ... said:


> Have you tried ****ing someone else? That usually gets their attention.


Im sure that would but I love him too much to do that but thank you anyway for your advice
....


----------



## kim2020

Trident said:


> All he does is sleep? That's not possible. He's gotta eat and defecate too!
> 
> More information is needed. People who sleep a lot typically have health issues and or depression.


All of this is very true i know that already but thank you anyway....


----------



## jlg07

Has he been to a Dr yet and been given a complete physical? That kind of lethargy could also indicate heart issues.
Before you give up, have the physical side checked out. If that is all ok, then maybe marriage counseling would be in order.


----------



## kim2020

jlg07 said:


> Has he been to a Dr yet and been given a complete physical? That kind of lethargy could also indicate heart issues.
> Before you give up, have the physical side checked out. If that is all ok, then maybe marriage counseling would be in order.


I tried physical side and the docs said that he's Ok but I will bring up the marriage counseling to him and I hope that he want to ...And thank you so much for your advice...


----------



## Torninhalf

What does he do when you try to initiate?


----------



## D0nnivain

He's depressed. You know this. 

Nice isn't working so try not so nice. Say something like 

_I love you & want to help you but you're being an ass. I know you are depressed. All you do is sleep & we don't talk. Why don't you let me help? I'm your wife, not some random stranger. I made an appointment with the counselor for *__* now get your butt up to come to the session. _

See if tough love gets your farther than pure sweetness. 

Good luck.


----------



## SunCMars

Turn off the news and and keep him away from naysayers.

Minnesota is the land of a thousand lakes.

Get a small boat and trailer. Let him pick and choose his fishing gear....for two people!

Your are his crewmember and fishing partner!


----------



## Al_Bundy

A lot of guys used to have hobbies and things they liked to do but for various reasons stopped doing them. In addition to counseling, see if he can do some of the things the old him used to do and enjoy. It's ok if these things don't involve you, it's about getting him back to being him. Good luck


----------

